# Koordinaten aus Vektorgrafiken auslesen



## drumatic86 (15. November 2006)

hallo ich mache in der schule ein projekt im fach robotik/automation und plane einen zeichenroboter zu machen welcher mit filzstiften zuvor umgewandelte vektorgrafiken auf ein blatt papier zeichnet.

mein problem ist nur, wie kann ich aus einer vektor grafik die koordinaten, parameter etc. auslesen um diese dann in ein programm für den roboter umzuwandeln ?

die grafiken werden nicht allzu kompliziert sein.. z.b. die konturen eines firmenlogos oder eines autos zeichnen, 2 oder 3 farbig.. hoffe ihr könnt mir folgen

vielen dank für eure hilfe

mfg andy


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. November 2006)

Hi,
vielleicht biste da eher in einem der Programmierforen aufgehoben. Weil sich hier eher so die Gafikleute rumtreiben udn bei dir geht es ja weniger um die Bedienung eines Vektorprogrammes sondern um ein mathematisches Problem.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Night Vision Worker (2. Januar 2007)

… aus einem eps könntest du diese Koordinaten auslesen! *einfach mal im Texteditor öffnen, dann siehst du was ich meine!*


----------

